# what treats to give ??



## misskittin1978 (Jun 28, 2011)

I was planning on giving pig's ears and chicken feet.
They 've also always had rawhide, is it ok for them ?
What other treats are good ?
Thanks !!


----------



## Mijo (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't use either of those as it makes my chis breath stink. For training purposes I use Charlie Bear Treats (available at Trader Joes), as their bite size and don't make a mess in my pockets. I also stopped giving rawhides and started giving himalayan dog chews, which don't cause dog breath. I used to give my chis greenies but I noticed that they end up stuck in between their teeth for days.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Rawhide isn't the best, it can cause choking, blockage and bad breath. I give dehydrated chicken jerky, they love it. Or chicken training treats, they are softer and can be broken into very little peices for training purposes so you are not overloading them on treats. Pig ears are great, they love to chew on them. I have never tried chicken feet, though. Bully sticks are the best, if you can get past the stink. lol Great for the dog and lasts pretty long.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Paco gets bully sticks and chicken jerky, I gave him some soft wellness treats once and he got it stuck in his throat, it was very scary, it took me several minutes to get it un lodged and out of this mouth, so no more soft treats.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I use bully sticks, chicken feet, duck feet, himalayan chews (it is a really hard cheese) and ZiwiPeak treats.


----------

